# price of acrylic



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

anybody know the price of acrylic sheets?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

pretty expensive, especially thicker stuff like 5/8" and up. If you know someone with a trade discount that would be very helpful. Try Plasticworks in Surrey. IPP is very pricey. 

Now that I see your are in PR, I guess you would be shipping it up?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah just pricing stuff out right now, hoping the plywood will last for a couple of months longer.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

1/2" i was thinking


----------



## RDFISHGUY (May 9, 2010)

In Alberta it costs somewhere around $300 for 8x4x1/2" sheet.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think my 400g tank is about .75" thick. Additionally, there's additional acrylic strips inside the tank where the sheets meet to provide additional support. You might want to go 5/8" for a smaller tank. Mind you, if you are building from new again, you can build whatever size you can accomodate.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

RDFISHGUY said:


> In Alberta it costs somewhere around $300 for 8x4x1/2" sheet.


thanks ill do some checking for here in bc, but if not do you have the name of where i can get some sheets?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I think my 400g tank is about .75" thick. Additionally, there's additional acrylic strips inside the tank where the sheets meet to provide additional support. You might want to go 5/8" for a smaller tank. Mind you, if you are building from new again, you can build whatever size you can accomodate.


i started thinking maybe the same size so i can use my stand again. if i went bigger it would only be 6x2x2


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a link to a thread I started asking about this. There is a number of links in there. I didn't do much checking on prices as the project didn't materialize, but the links are useful.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/lf-acrylic-sheet-solvent-2293/


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> Here's a link to a thread I started asking about this. There is a number of links in there. I didn't do much checking on prices as the project didn't materialize, but the links are useful.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/lf-acrylic-sheet-solvent-2293/


alright thank you ill check it out


----------



## RDFISHGUY (May 9, 2010)

6X2X2 ONLY REQUIRES 1/2". I just built a 360 gallon 8x3x2 (lxwxh). For a 180 gallon its probably cheaper to go with glass. A glass tank that size can be moved by 2 people. If you are worried about clarity then get a starfire front pane. 
IMO acrylic is better suited to tanks that are over 200 gallons or tall tanks where you are trying to eliminate weight.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah the acrylic is pretty pricey $356 a sheet, ill price out glass, even thinking about doing plywood again but with epoxy this time. i just hope my tank now holds out for awhile.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I wonder Jay... check your local glass shops. In Prince George here, my boyfriend's work backs onto an alley that is shared by a glass place, and they OFTEN put their mis-cuts and cancelled custom order windows out in the back alley, as it is more expensive for them to dispose of the heavy glass than it is for someone to come by and take it away...

My boyfriend's coworker is a cabinetmaker by trade and does it at home as a hobby, and he is always picking up glass from there to cut for his cabinets, tables, etc. 

Try looking there and seeing if you can find some glass, and then go get it cut to the sizes you want?? I dont know anything about windows however, so I dont know how thick the glass is.


----------

